# if only they were this lenient....



## shabti (Jun 24, 2014)

Methinks the bosses at this wal-mart plantation not really be so easy on people like mr. shane.

http://imgur.com/gallery/t5ldW


----------



## shabti (Jun 24, 2014)

let's pretend these really were written at a wal-mart...you've got to admire the emplployee writing this (similar handwriting all the way down) for trying to brighten up everyone's mood.


----------



## Tylerthesmith (Jun 24, 2014)

It's really crafty and in good humor but most management types would have fired him where I'm from because of efficiency issues but Shane, if you're reading this don't stop what you're doing! Lmao


----------

